# Help, RIS  HD Foundation and looks empty,  pse confirm



## sonia84 (Dec 30, 2010)

I arranged a swap to months ago for this foundation and when it finally arrived the bottle looked like this. It was stated it was slightly used but to me this looks like its almost used up. Anyone who's used this confirm?


----------



## bell21 (Dec 31, 2010)

its kind of hard to tell with the mufe hd foundation exactly how much is in it. Have you actually opened the bottle? I usually have to open it and then hold it up to the light to see how much is left.


----------



## jjjenko (Dec 31, 2010)

i can't tell by looking at the picture. with mine it's hard to see how much is left in it


----------



## sonia84 (Jan 1, 2011)

I've tried opening the top but it won't budge. It is a bit alarming to be able to see threw the bottom of the container and see nothing.


----------



## bell21 (Jan 1, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I've tried opening the top but it won't budge. It is a bit alarming to be able to see threw the bottom of the container and see nothing.



 	Mine are always really easy to open, are you trying to twit the pump part or the larger black rim around the pump at the top of the bottle (if that makes sense)? Its the pump part that twists off.


----------



## sonia84 (Jan 2, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Mine are always really easy to open, are you trying to twit the pump part or the larger black rim around the pump at the top of the bottle (if that makes sense)? Its the pump part that twists off.


	Ah get ya now. There still seems a little product on the wand but you cant see foundation when you look down the hole. Def not as full as claimed but i think it could have a few weeks left, fingers crossed.

  	Thanks for your help. X.


----------

